# Rocket machine



## Kraig89

I'm going to start saving for a rocket will take couple of month or more crappy minimum wage and 2 kids I've used la pavoni leaver machines over past few year and gaggia classic looking for recommendations will have about £1300 can anyone help me out and anyone local to Sunderland that owns one that I could maybe have a look at


----------



## Jony

With that budget, you may want to look at the Minima which is a dual boiler and due for release in the next Month or so, and if you search the forum you will find the reviewer as well.


----------



## HowardSmith

Not local to you but I reciently got an appartamento & love it.

I only drink milk based drinks & this thing is a steaming beast compared to the barist express that I was using before.

straight off I had to swap out the basket for a VST ridgeless as I couldn't cope with the ridged one that rocket supply. I went for the 20g ridgeless VST & it is perfect. I also drilled the bottom out of one of the Portafilters.

Take into consideration a few of the other 'bits & pieces' that you may want when you get the new machine. You can obviously acquire them over time if you can wait.

Considerinng the appartamento is the entry option I'd say you can't go far wrong with a rocket... if you want to pay a bit more for the PID & insulated boiler go for it but I think that's going to be out of your budget.

Porfitec pro 500 was another option for me.... but the wife brought me mine as a gift & she likes the look of the rocket more & it's a bit more compact.... happy wife happy life & all that.


----------



## Kraig89

I've been looking at the appartamento but wouldn't mind dual boiler then again I cant drink milk so can only steam almond milk or coconut milk it's not the same


----------



## Jony

I use Oatley Barista which is good.


----------



## HowardSmith

Kraig89 said:


> I've been looking at the appartamento but wouldn't mind dual boiler then again I cant drink milk so can only steam almond milk or coconut milk it's not the same


well your not going to get a rocket DB for your budget so I'd rethink what your looking for.

the one mentioned above or I think expobar do a DB for that price.

out of interest why do u want a DB


----------



## HowardSmith

Or the sage


----------



## Jony

Maybe a Nuova Simonelli Oscar II would suit you better.


----------



## hotmetal

One counter-intuitive thing about a dual boiler machine is that you can switch the steam boiler off altogether if you aren't using it as it's a separate system rather than HX where the brew water is heated as a byproduct of the steam boiler. DB might be more fuel efficient than HX if you ignore the extra cost of buying it. Might be irrelevant if you're steaming NDA milk anyway though.

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## Kraig89

Why not lol tbh I'm keeping my options open I love look of the rocket


----------



## HowardSmith

I also think it's worth asking why is it you are upgrading... what is it about your current set up that makes you want to upgrade... why was it you wanted a rocket... why is it your after a DB...

personally I wanted to upgrade to get more steaming power mainly... I also wanted a nice looking e61 machine.

Your reasons for upgradig may may be different


----------



## Norvin

I'm thinking of selling my Rocket Giotto Evo to go toward a Londinium. Details can be found in Kacper's thread here; https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?36289&p=473787#post473787

I'm hesistating because I am not sure how my wife will get on with using a lever and ideally I would like to try one first - anybody in my area with a Londinium willing to let me have a look?

If I do decide to sell, I will want about £800 for it. I will be in Sunderland late Feb/early March so delivery will not be a problem.


----------



## PPapa

Norvin said:


> I'm thinking of selling my Rocket Giotto Evo to go toward a Londinium. Details can be found in Kacper's thread here; https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?36289&p=473787#post473787
> 
> I'm hesistating because I am not sure how my wife will get on with using a lever and ideally I would like to try one first - anybody in my area with a Londinium willing to let me have a look?
> 
> If I do decide to sell, I will want about £800 for it. I will be in Sunderland late Feb/early March so delivery will not be a problem.


Ping Reiss - he pointed me to one cafe in Scotland that has L-2. Coffee was awful due to the beans, but at least I had a look at it and been offered to pull a shot by the staff member.

You're always welcome to try mine if you end up getting lost in Glasgow.


----------



## HowardSmith

Norvin said:


> I'm thinking of selling my Rocket Giotto Evo to go toward a Londinium. Details can be found in Kacper's thread here; https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?36289&p=473787#post473787
> 
> I'm hesistating because I am not sure how my wife will get on with using a lever and ideally I would like to try one first - anybody in my area with a Londinium willing to let me have a look?
> 
> If I do decide to sell, I will want about £800 for it. I will be in Sunderland late Feb/early March so delivery will not be a problem.


Well that deal needs snapping up...


----------



## Kraig89

Just want something better than gaggia classic I have and love this look of all rocket machines tbh I'm still a novice but just think it's time to upgrade as I'm drinking more coffee than I used to and tbh I dunno about db so not really that bothered about that bit I'm the only coffee drinker in the household and the la pavoni is to much hassle with getting the temp right and things


----------



## Kraig89

Norvin said:


> I'm thinking of selling my Rocket Giotto Evo to go toward a Londinium. Details can be found in Kacper's thread here; https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?36289&p=473787#post473787
> 
> I'm hesistating because I am not sure how my wife will get on with using a lever and ideally I would like to try one first - anybody in my area with a Londinium willing to let me have a look?
> 
> If I do decide to sell, I will want about £800 for it. I will be in Sunderland late Feb/early March so delivery will not be a problem.


Hi norvin I would definitely be interested in this you have my number if you fo decide to sell can I have first refusal


----------



## ATZ

Kraig89 said:


> Just want something better than gaggia classic I have and love this look of all rocket machines tbh I'm still a novice but just think it's time to upgrade as I'm drinking more coffee than I used to and tbh I dunno about db so not really that bothered about that bit I'm the only coffee drinker in the household and the la pavoni is to much hassle with getting the temp right and things


I was also adamant that I wanted a Rocket as well, then after years of research and 18 months with a Sage Duo temp Pro I got a spring lever machine.

Firstly ask yourself honestly what you want out of a machine, then base your decision on that verses your budget. Personally I think Rocket are style over substance, they look FANTASTIC but other brands have better functionality and build quality at the same price point.

If upgrading from a classic I would seriously consider a Sage Dual Boiler, they often come up for sale second hand here and on eBay as a potential stepping stone. If not and you're looking at buying new I'd go for the Lelit Mara at the ~£1000 price point or hold out for that ACS Minima that's due to land very soon.


----------



## Kraig89

Anyone had any dealings with Wega one-group Airy I just been offered one for good price


----------



## Jony

Whats a good price, why buy second hand when you can afford new, I don't really think you know what you want.


----------



## HowardSmith

Jony said:


> Whats a good price, why buy second hand when you can afford new, I don't really think you know what you want.


Agreed, OP I think you need to really think what it is your after. Obviously there is a massive market with a large range of stuff.


----------



## Kraig89

Right guys I think yous are right I need to think long and hard what I want but that Rocket Giotto Evo that maybe for sale is what I'm heading to well almost 100% certain


----------



## Kraig89

I'm one of those who wants something now so buts something else until I can but then regret it lol


----------



## Jony

Sit back have a read and at the Minima Review, and relax, did you mention you have grinder


----------



## Hasi

I own a Rocket Evo V2 (HX) as well as a pre-series ACS Minima (DB) as well as a 1973 La Pavoni Europiccola (hand lever) - you cannot compare these machines, it's just so much of a difference.

One thing I enjoy with the Rocket is pre-infusing.

One thing I enjoy with the Minima is its insane (and parallel) steaming capability, although I use it hardly ever. And the option to just heat the brew boiler if after a spro only.

One thing I enjoy with the LaPav is the full control over every split second of pulling a shot.

Obviously, there are many more enjoyable differences... so, as outlined above by our fellow forum users: sit back and enjoy a good read about tech and goals and possibilities


----------



## Jony

Oh I am so glad I have a V haha 10 in 1


----------



## Kraig89

Jony said:


> Sit back have a read and at the Minima Review, and relax, did you mention you have  grinder


I'm picking one up Sunday rossi grinder I've got lido 3 at min


----------



## Hasi

Kraig89 said:


> I'm picking one up Sunday rossi grinder I've got lido 3 at min


why you're asking then in the first place?


----------



## Jony

A lido 3 grinds espresso doesn't it.


----------



## RazorliteX

Kraig89 said:


> I've been looking at the appartamento but wouldn't mind dual boiler then again I cant drink milk so can only steam almond milk or coconut milk it's not the same


Have you tried Arla Lactofree Semi Skimmed - probably the closest consistency to whole milk in terms of foaming and tastes ok. The Arla Lactofree Whole Milk is just that little bit too creamy and cuts through the coffee too much.

Tesco sell it around £1 to £1.30 a litre.


----------



## joey24dirt

If you sell the la pav off cheap I may be interested  I'm local-ish too


----------



## Kraig89

Hasi said:


> why you're asking then in the first place?


I'm picking grinder up


----------



## Kraig89

joey24dirt said:


> If you sell the la pav off cheap I may be interested  I'm local-ish too


Think I'm keeping it its 1997 full copper boiler and rest is brass


----------



## joey24dirt

Kraig89 said:


> Think I'm keeping it its 1997 full copper boiler and rest is brass


Nice. Post some pictures


----------



## Kraig89

It doesn't look copper at min its black with patina needs good polish


----------



## Jony

I would look for a second hand Mazzer.


----------



## Kraig89

Jony said:


> I would look for a second hand Mazzer.


I'm picking a Rossi RR45 on Sunday


----------

